# Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition / LEDs der Pumpe leuchten nicht .



## drdrato (29. November 2021)

Hallo , 
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen,habe ca seit zwei Jahren die Themaltake Floe Riing RBG 360 TT Premium Edition im Einsatz und seit einiger Zeit leuchten die LEDs der Pumpe nicht mehr. Zuerst dachte ich die funktioniert gar nicht mehr aber sie kühlt meine CPU weiterhin. Ab und an Leuten die bis sie dann einfrieren beim hochfahren und im Anschluss aus gehen . Ich habe die Software schon bestimmt 3 mal neuinstalliert leider ohne Erfolg. Ich vermute das die icure und die msi Center Software plus das Thermaltake Ding zuviel sind kann es sein das die sich gegenseitig irgendwie blocken ? Und was kann ich machen um die LEDs wieder zum leuchten zu bringen . Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sly84 (29. November 2021)

Hatte diese AIO auch mal. Nach ca. 1,5 Monaten genau das gleiche Problem. Habe die dann reklamiert und mir am Ende NZXT X72 geholt. Hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt von Asus Software drauf, aber da ja vorher auch alles ohne Probs ging, so ist dies vermutlich ein Defekt.


----------

